# Notebook selber bauen.



## P3ul (13. August 2012)

Hallo,

Ich hab schon öfter gehört das leute sich ein laptopcase kaufen und hardware und sich ihren laptop selber bauen.
Ich würde gerne wissen ob jemand eine Seite kennt wo ich mir die notwendigen Teile kaufen könnte so das es auch passt.

Mfg


----------



## fadade (13. August 2012)

Komplett selber bauen ist extrem schwer bis unmöglich, da man als Privatperson oft nicht weiß, was worein passt etc.
Das gängigste sind dann Seiten, wie mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks oder XMX High End PC Computer online Shop

Falls du wirklich, also *wirklick wirklich* selber bauen möchtest ... dann soltlest du mal den Support der obigen Seiten anschreiben, vielleicht können die helfen, aber ich empfehle das nicht!!! Konfigurieren reicht vollkommen.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. August 2012)

Komplett selbstbauen wird wohl nicht gehen. Das Problem beginnt schon damit, dass meine einige Dinge, wie ein Mainboard, schwer im Einzelhandel findet, und das ganze in ein Case einpassen ...   

Mein Tipp: Kaufe ein fertiges Notebook, dessen CPU den gewünschten Sockel hat, und bei dem möglichst viel gemacht werden kann.

Mit etwas Glück kannst du dann CPU,RAM, GPU, Kühler, Laufwerke und ein paar Kleinteile ändern.  Finanziell sinnvoll wärs aber nicht.

Notebooks selbst bauen geht leider kaum. 


Ansonsten guck doch mal bei Dell oder bei Schenker, da kann man relativ viel aussuchen ...


----------



## P3ul (13. August 2012)

Ja das konfigurieren kenne ich, es gibt aber auch die möglichkeit laptop hardware einzeln zu kaufen und case so das man auch die möglichkeit hat etwas auszuwechseln und es macht spaß sowas zu bauen.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. August 2012)

es gibt  so riesen-notebook-cases,  wo man dann normale desktop-hardware reinbauen kann. das ganze ist für LAN-party etc. gedacht, aber nicht wirklich ein notebook    ich weiß auch grad nicht, wo man so eins herbekommt ...


----------



## P3ul (14. August 2012)

^^ ok ich seh mich nochmal um aber danke


----------



## stadler5 (14. August 2012)

Bei Hawkforce kannst du auch Barbone von Clevo und MSI kaufen wo nur Mainbord und Grafikkarte drinne ist und die MSI sind recht günstig.

Und du hast auch guten Service dort.


----------



## strolch609 (16. August 2012)

Notebook selbst zusammen bauen ist fast ein Ding der unmöglichkeit. Ein Gehäuse wirst du schon finden, aber die passende Hardware zu finden wir ein Kraftakt. Die jeder Hersteller siene MB für das gewünschte Modell entwickeln und herstellen lässt, dass auch alles reinpasst.


----------

